# Will private insurance cover injury at work.



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Whats up fellas i was wondering if my private personel insurance will cover any injury's at work. The reason im asking is because Workers Comp for myself is threw the roof. Just wondering........


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

andeeznuts said:


> Whats up fellas i was wondering if my private personel insurance will cover any injury's at work. The reason im asking is because Workers Comp for myself is threw the roof. Just wondering........


No it will not cover you, if you get hurt at work and use your private insurance you are committing insurance fraud, and it is a felony.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ok*

Ok well tell me this im not required to carry workmans comp because of number of employees so your telling me that my insurance wont cover anything work related when i own the company and im not required to have workmans comp. Insurance is a f ing scam


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh Lord!

Will my insurance cover me if I'm at work?

Will it cover you if you're on the toilet? Hows about if you're in your car? What about if you're in a hotel room with your sister in law? If you are in your yard eating a bratwurst and drinking a beer? 

I wonder if mine will cover me while I'm asleep at night...


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

andeeznuts said:


> Ok well tell me this im not required to carry workmans comp because of number of employees so your telling me that my insurance wont cover anything work related when i own the company and im not required to have workmans comp. Insurance is a f ing scam


Medical insurance in not the same as W/C, one reason why W/C premiums are so high is because people skirt the law and find ways to get around it.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

How much is through the roof?


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Cleveman read a little closer i think you missed something sweet heart.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

bwalley already mentioned that "Medical insurance in not the same as W/C". Medical insurance will only pay your doctor/ hospital/ therapy/ drug bills. Workers Comp pays for your time off work, and if it turns out to be a permanent injury it will also pay you disability for the rest of your life. These types of serious claims can easily run into 6 and 7 figures. Since W/C claims payouts are expensive, the premiums that have to be collected to match the payouts are likewise expensive.

In Canada where we have WSIB, and in many states where they have State Funds, the premiums that are collected for W/C actually aren't enough to pay the claims incurred. A couple of years ago I read a report that 22 states/provinces operate in the red and need to be subsidized. That is about 1/3 of all the states/provinces. Six were actually operating in bankrupt conditions. (Don't ask me why this is; it's a long complicated story involving political pressure, government regulators, etc.)

Insurance is written in such a way that if one type of policy covers a certain type of insurance, all other types of policies will not cover it. The insurance industry is like an inter-connected puzzle with each piece having a specific place. If you have an Auto claim, you have to go to your Auto insurance policy to get it covered; you can't get in covered under your Homeowners or Business insurance. Workers Compensation policies were created to cover work-related injury claims, therefore all other insurance policies will exclude this risk-type. I don't quite understand why you think this is a scam, and how this relates to your eligibility to opt-out of W/C and self-insure if you want to.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ok*

Ok im not being stubborn but like i said i own a small renovation company its just me and another guy i legally am not required to have workmans comp. But i do have personal insurance so what happens if something happens at wor k and i dont have workmans comp but i have the other.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

I forgot to state im a sole proprietorship so im not an employee.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Where are you located (i.e. put it in your profile) & what does your policy state?

I am covered by mine in case I cut a finger off, fall off a ladder, etc... at home or not it doesn't matter

As for your employee - he needs to be covered by WC

Talk with your local WC office on how to reduce your risk rating, costs, etc...


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

andeeznuts said:


> Ok im not being stubborn but like i said i own a small renovation company its just me and another guy i legally am not required to have workmans comp. But i do have personal insurance so what happens if something happens at wor k and i dont have workmans comp but i have the other.


Read the exclusions in your medical insurance policy, I am sure it will exclude getting hurt while working.

Workers Compensation is the policy you need to cover yourself for workplace injuries.

If you lie to your insurance company about where and how you got hurt that is insurance fraud (a Felony), one reason why W/C is so expensive is because there is a lot of fraud taking place.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Andee,
I'm not trying to be a smart a$$, but if you have an insurance question why don't you just call your agent. Informing you of what is covered and what is not is their job,and part of why you are paying them.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent point TxElectrician. 

It isn't possible for any of us here to provide a qualified answer without having read the "personal" insurance policy in question. Furthermore, if we provide a wrong answer then you have no recourse if you end up with a claim and find out there was no coverage. I suppose you could come on line and post a message saying: "You gave me bad advice, please pay my claim now." but I have a funny feeling that won't get you far.


Your broker/agent is definitely the one qualified to give the definite answer, and if they are wrong, then you can sue them for their mistake.

On the other hand if it is just opinion and discussion you are looking for, then I for one have an opinion about everything... hahaha... and more than happy to share it.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Ditto on calling your agent but fyi when I first started I had my medical ins through nase(national association of self employed) and they had 100% on the job coverage. The company stop selling in Kentucky when Ky changed its laws but it was good coverage back then and I think it was like $75 a month.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

mine covers me at work, but make sure you said that you were self employed and a carpenter or in the construction industry when you applied. BUT insurance carries like lawyers are squirlier than a contractor so always be carefull.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I have personal injury insurance that covers me no matter how or when I get hurt.

Speak to your agent, ask for specific answers and get them in writing. 

When you get hurt and they say "Your agent made a mistake, you're not covered." There is nothing you can do if it isn't in writing.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

why do you say 'you' are not required to get WC for your employee? are you working legit-licenses, taxes and insurance? In my state, you can opt out of WC if you're a principle in the company, but have to have it on employees and all subs, even if the sub is a principle for his own company.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I live in NY , I don't think we have to have WC, if we have no employees . 
I need WC to pull a building permit .
I have a WC policy for employees only .
My insurance agent sold me family health insurance for my self and the family .( State Farm )
I could pay WC on my pay check amount for extra coverage 7500 a year,, it not really worth it to me .
I could take less in a pay check and have less coverage . John


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

Disability Insurance for a contractor is a waste of money, at least here in Canada. My father is an electrical contractor. Years ago he slipped off a roof and crushed a couple of vertebrates. He was off work for a couple of months only (luckily). His insurer paid him a hefty some of $350.00/week! All this for only $95.00/month for several years. Save your money if you are not required to have insurance. Insurance companies are a joke. I think liability insurance is a good score, not because they'll go to bat for you when something goes wrong, but it will land you jobs since you have it. 

Colin
Vancouver, BC
www.coveinspirations.com


----------

